# Meet my fire bellied toads!



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi - i thought i'd share some pics of my froggies!




























Here is the tank set up:


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

cool, i have a whites tree frog named freddy! what do you feed them?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics  how many frogs do you have?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow - they're different


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Kay - I feed them live crickets (i'm a bit of a wimp over it) - a white tree frog sounds soo cute! Have you any pics of Freddy?

Vixenelite - i have 4 of the frogs. Paul, John, Ringo and George. 

Jo - they certainly are the strangest pets i've had. I must admit i was a reluctant owner and really didnt want them but now they've been here a week, i love them to bits! I just hope i can get used to the live feedings.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I uploaded some pics earlier on forum photo gallery, i got a cricket keeper, so i just shake the critters out of the tube so i dont have to handle them!!
i also feed freddy wax worms, and meal worms. how did you get your pics up there?


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Kay - a cricket keeper sounds like a brill idea! Where did you get it? 

I'd heard worms were bad for frogs due to the shells or something that might be present in the bellies of the worms? Maybe i'm mistaken? I'll try to find the article.

I used photobucket to put the pics up. Hope that helps?


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> I uploaded some pics earlier on forum photo gallery, i got a cricket keeper, so i just shake the critters out of the tube so i dont have to handle them!!
> i also feed freddy wax worms, and meal worms. how did you get your pics up there?


Wow - Freddy looks HUGE!!!! - Cute but really big looking! lol! My frogs are about an inch in length (when not outstretched) so quite small. Whats he like? He looks like a cheeky chappie!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i got the "cricket keeper" from local pet shop, it cost bout £10 but well worth it. i also put cucumber in for crickets and a few cat biscuits.
I get freddys food from an exotic pet shop, he eats standard browns, aparrantly blacks are harder to digest!
Wax worms can be fattening, so must be fed as a treat, i keep them in the fridge to slow them down from turning into moths too quick, the shop is really good and will give me half a tub of grus as i only have 1 frog, and they dont keep too long.
the shop gave me a few meal worms to ty, as they are a specialist shop i trust their advice.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

freddy def cheeky, he's quite friendly, once he was lookin at me with this expression on his face, my daughter was sayin go on mum give him a kiss.. i said if i knew he was a prince i would, and at that moment.....He jumped on my face lol


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I would love to have frogs!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I wouldn't of thought about buying a frog as a pet, but now i have him h's part of the family, much better than the fish, easier to keep.


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> freddy def cheeky, he's quite friendly, once he was lookin at me with this expression on his face, my daughter was sayin go on mum give him a kiss.. i said if i knew he was a prince i would, and at that moment.....He jumped on my face lol


Lol!!! I would have screamed!  He sounds like a prince to me!


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> i got the "cricket keeper" from local pet shop, it cost bout £10 but well worth it. i also put cucumber in for crickets and a few cat biscuits.
> I get freddys food from an exotic pet shop, he eats standard browns, aparrantly blacks are harder to digest!
> Wax worms can be fattening, so must be fed as a treat, i keep them in the fridge to slow them down from turning into moths too quick, the shop is really good and will give me half a tub of grus as i only have 1 frog, and they dont keep too long.
> the shop gave me a few meal worms to ty, as they are a specialist shop i trust their advice.


I've bought one off ebay - how do you get them in there? lol!

As for the other foods given to Freddy - i am going to go to my local specialist pet shop and ask about treats for John, Paul, Ringo and George.


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> I wouldn't of thought about buying a frog as a pet, but now i have him h's part of the family, much better than the fish, easier to keep.


I totally agree with that - my frogs are rescue pets and i wouldt have thought of wanting them but they are brill!!And easy to keep!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Carefully!!!!! you have to pick eggbox up slowly, tip contents into keeper, then put the egg box into the keeper as well,do it slow and their less likely to jump!!!


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought a new box of crickets today and was horrified at the crawlieness of them - gaaaaargh! They scare me soooo much! I HAVE to get over the live feedings - its such a big deal for me.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

My daughter will hand fed him the grubs, i tried it but it felt weird, he sucks them up so quick it makes you jump!
so i put him ot the top of his home and put them in front of him!


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Aw - your daughter sounds brill with him.

I found the frogs fighting this morning - it was quite vicious. I'm going to try and speak to the previous owners to see if they know what might have caused it. 

I have to feed the crickets today but there is no way i can bring myself to open the lid. I'm such a wimp! I really do need to get over it!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh by the way...
If you get any dead crickets, it's best to remove the corpses any any spoiled food.
If egg carton is wet replace with new egg box or shreddded paper.
My girl is braver than me with the grubs, i had to feed him last night as my daughter was out. the cat was on my foot , when i jumped the cat did a bomber cross the living room!!!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> Oh by the way...
> If you get any dead crickets, it's best to remove the corpses any any spoiled food.
> If egg carton is wet replace with new egg box or shreddded paper.
> My girl is braver than me with the grubs, i had to feed him last night as my daughter was out. the cat was on my foot , when i jumped the cat did a bomber cross the living room!!!!


GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

iv got chinese fire bellied newts 


they look exactly like ur froggys but lizard like


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> iv got chinese fire bellied newts
> 
> they look exactly like ur froggys but lizard like


It would be great to see some pics if thats possible


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow - i'd love to see them too!

I went to visit a local exotic pet centre and aquarium last week and i was chatting to them about my toads. In the conversation, i was told that sand at the bottom of the aquaium is far from ideal and an underwater filter and gravel would be better. I've spent all this week finding materials for the tank and am now waiting for the postman to deliver some items before i refurbish my froggies home. I must admit, i am wary about changing something that has worked well so far!

Also i bought a resin tree stump for £20 that my froggies absoultely hate - they wont use it and it takes up far too much space in the tank. It's quite big so i cant really flog it on ebay as the postage would cost a bomb! Anyone have any ideas? 

This exotic pet ownership malarky is very confusing. I'm finding lots of conflicting advice out there!! 

Just where do you turn for advice?


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

lol sure once iv been in the shower ill take some piccys 
unfortuneatly the piccys wnt b to clear as ill have to use my camera phone, andlately i cnt handle them incase it upsets their breeding (currently two little babys!)

@grinseeker - i wudnt worry too much  my newts just have pebbles lining the bottom of their tank and a shore made of rocks so they can sunbathe lol, ther pretty happy as they currently like spending their time chasing the snails they live with lol

xxxxxxxxxxx

expect piccys soon


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

grinseeker said:


> Wow - i'd love to see them too!
> 
> I went to visit a local exotic pet centre and aquarium last week and i was chatting to them about my toads. In the conversation, i was told that sand at the bottom of the aquaium is far from ideal and an underwater filter and gravel would be better. I've spent all this week finding materials for the tank and am now waiting for the postman to deliver some items before i refurbish my froggies home. I must admit, i am wary about changing something that has worked well so far!
> 
> ...


When i got freddy's food today, from the shop, they just had a shallow dish of water for the fire belly toads, i didnt realise how little they are.
i got some good books from amazon,
frogs and toads as a new pet, by john coborn
frogs &toads a happt healthy pet, by steve grenard
frogs, toads and treefrogs by bartlett.


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

I've just bought a book that was helpful but i'll check out amazon for more - thanks. The frogs love swimming so a shallow dish would be ok temporaily to stop them drying out but they'd need a half and half tank with a swimming area in it. I'm finding it hard to find an undergravel filter that will work in this kind of set up.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

You could try a fluval1??, when i worked at the aquatic centre they used to us the bigger ones with the terrapins. you can adjust the flo by directing it on to the glass.


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Since posting here - i've also discovered that cricket keepers are no good for me as the crickets are too small and they were escaping!! (Wasnt funny when i found a few crickets in my work bag - the contants of my bag flew accross the office *cringe*)


----------



## grinseeker (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi All,

I thought i'd ressurect this thread and update! One of the froggies overate and popped but the others are doing really well. still a wimp at feeding time and i just cant get used to the crickets. I know they love wax worms too but they are froggie chocolate! 

Take care all


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow I have never seen a frog like this before!


----------

